# Angeln in Tschechien???



## juri111 (21. Februar 2001)

Hallo!
Kennt jemand irgendwelche Gewässer in Tschechien?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Februar 2001)

Nur die Elbe. 
Da bin ich letzte Woche bis zur Quelle gewandert konnte aber keinen Fisch entdecken.







------------------

     www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Guest (21. Februar 2001)

Bis jetzt kenn ich noch nichts.
Werde mir aber heuer den Lipno-Stausee anschaun. Soll ein gutes Zander und Barsch Gewässer sein.

------------------
  WO


----------

